# Northwest Iowa Field Trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any RTF "little birds" up there keep us up on this one ??

Thanks.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Good Luck Jay!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

No news? Still waiting.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

open has 3 birds 1 ret with out of order flyer. less then 50 percent doing it. heard only 15 back after the 1st in the Q.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any #'s in the Qual?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

don't have any callbacks but 1st was a double.the field went from 42 dogs to 15dogs back to blind.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

The ole "only a double"


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

42 back for open land blind tomorrow. 13 back for water marks in Q will finish tonight


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any Open Call backs? Any Q results? Any Derby info?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

open call backs water marks
10 - Chili
19- Boo
26- Betsy
33- Shock
37- Cori
40- Nickie
42- Maggie
51-Brody
60- Louie


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

derby call backs for 4th
1,2,3,10,13,14,20,22,24,26,28

AMT call backs to land blind
3,6,7,8,9,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,25,27,28,29,31,33,34,35,36,38,40,42,46,47,50,53,55,57,58,59,60


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

call backs Amt for the water blind.
3,16,19,20,27.28,29,31,33,34,35,38,40,46,47,50


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Charlie Moody won the Q with #39 Ten Bears Name Your Poison -owner Dr. Bill Billups. Congrats Bill and Charlie.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Any news on the Derby Gwen ? I know two boys you would like to know about Haaaaahhhaa.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Charlie Moody won the Q with #39 Ten Bears Name Your Poison -owner Dr. Bill Billups. Congrats Bill and Charlie.


Way to go! Tell Stinger that his full sister (Ten Bears Lady Abagail) is proud of her brother!

Congrats Bill and Charlie.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any news on any of the other places or jams in the Qual?
Jon


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I know this is just a little help but Charlie Moody just called with limited results of what turned out to be a 5 series Derby. He got 3rd with Jay DuFour's dog Buster and 4th with my dog Tux. Reception was bad and that is all I could hear. These dogs are litter mates and just turned 16 months so I know I speak for Jay when I say that we are thrilled!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Limited results
1st-Louie-H Scott Dewey, O-Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert Titles & Qualifies
2nd-Chili-H. Jeff Horsley, O-Carol Dober & Butch Gregory
3rd-Betsy-H.Paul Sletten, O-David Aul & Jason Gillette/ Titles
4th-Maggie-H. Scott Dewey, O-Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert
RJ-Brody-H. Scott Dewey, O-Jim Byrd
Jam-Shock-H. Paul Sletten, O-John Straka
Jam-Nickie-H. Steve Blythe, O-Dennis Mitchell


Congratulations to ALL. Great tests set up by great judges. We thank them both, one with a month notice and the other with a week. 
Always thanks to the workers and the scouts that help us out.
Not bad weather at all this year.
will post other results later, as I get them.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have to give a special yipee to Scott & The Schweikerts. What a great weekend. Mary Jane was able to watch their dogs run the Open, but Chuck was judging the minors this weekend. However he did have to wait for the Open to finish, to start their last series and was able to watch Louie on his last series. Probably a little hard to concentrate on judging after getting the news from Mary Jane.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Congrat's to the Schweikerts and Scott and Isaac @ Rock River Retrievers!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Gwen .......


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Gwen for producing such a fine litter,and Charlie Moody for taking my puppy on the trip north.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

congrats to Chip Miles and Hank for winning the Am.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Other Am results?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

way to go Jeff. H and Chilli


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt
1 -Hank - Chip M
2 -Cori - Dave H
3 - Dancer - Yvonne H
4 - Zonka - Bruce H.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all the Am's placements and finishers! As well as a big WAY TO GO to Chuck and Mary Jane Schweikert and Handler Scott Dewey on FC Candlewood's Goldendaze Louie!!!! Way to qualify for this years National Open and title in the same day!!!! Could not happen to nicer folks!

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*A huge Pat on the Back to the Northwest Iowa Retriever Club!!! The family and I had a great weekend up at the trial! If you ever have a chance to run this trial I highly recommend it, great grounds, awesome people and great weather. A special thank you to the Thursday training group, Dave Sievert, Rick Mock, Jim Ausmus, Wendel Williams and Scott Dewey as well as the rest of the Rock River Crew! What a fun day and a great 5 days!

Aaron*


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats. Schweikerts!! WOW!!

Good job Team Rock River...You guys are rolling.....


Gongrats also to Bill, Jay, and Gwen!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Charles Dwyer said:


> Congrats. Schweikerts!! WOW!!
> 
> Good job Team Rock River...*You guys are rolling*.....


*Yes, they are rolling!!! *Winning and/or Placing about every weekend!

Great job Scott, Isaac and the Rock River crew! They work hard and there a number of dogs on that truck that are capable of doing it any weekend. 

Congratulations!

JS


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats also to Dave Hemminger in the AM.

JS


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hugh Congrats out to Jay and Gwen. Glad to see the boys doing so well.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chad Wilson said:


> way to go Jeff. H and Chilli


Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot, "Chilli" ...Very Nice, Indeed!!!  

There's that, AFC Caymans Rum Point Red, good stuff coming through again!  
Congratulations!!

Judy 
(Thanks "Mr. P")


----------

